# Production Details 2022 X3



## kiarashghasemi (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I ordered 2022 X3 on Feb 16, it went to Scheduled for production on 18th Feb. since March 7 it shows Entered to Production.

But until now ( March 13th ) it hasn't moved, yet. Any Idea how long each step will take? 

The website also keep going down. Dealer told me is scheduled to be finished by March 23th - 27th.

I'm financing it with Credit union, any better option available?


----------



## kiarashghasemi (10 mo ago)

Ordered: Feb 16 2022
Scheduled for Production: Feb 18 2022
Production Began: March 7th 2022

The rest is unknown now. Any one else knows how long each step takes?


----------



## br438 (10 mo ago)

If it is scheduled to be finished on the 27th, it most likely will begin being built on the 23rd. BMW genius can help with exact (projected) dates.


----------



## htxjoe (12 mo ago)

Dealer sent order on Feb 7th 2022. X3 Sdrive 30i was built and delivered to the dealership on Feb 24th. Even the dealership was surprised by the speed of it. It usually takes 5-8 weeks from order to delivery.

idrive system is touchscreen and it has ambient lighting. Only thing still missing from the options is H&K sound and the digital package with HUD but I can live without it.


----------



## kiarashghasemi (10 mo ago)

I just got an update from the dealer that projected production completion date changed from 23rd to 20th. but still is showing "production had began" and no movement

BMW customer service says, only take a day or 2 to finish a car from start to finish !!!


----------



## kiarashghasemi (10 mo ago)

Entering Assembly Line as of 3/18/22


----------

